# qui (ne) semblent venir de nulle part - négation



## Alladine

Bonjour,
Doit-on écrire : "ces synchronicités qui semblent venir de nulle part" ou "ces synchronicités qui semblent NE venir de nulle part" ? […]
Merci,
Alladine


----------



## Sachandréa

Je pense que c'est la première proposition qui est la bonne : "ces synchronicités qui semblent venir de nulle part"


----------



## Alladine

J'aime bien l'idée, j'adopte, merci. Ça me choque toujours un peu néanmoins de ne pas voir le "ne", j'aurais voulu être sûre qu'il n'était pas préférable de le mettre.


----------



## Maître Capello

Désolé de vous contredire, mais lorsqu'il y a un verbe, _nulle part_ devrait toujours s'employer en corrélation avec une négation (_ne_, _sans_, etc.). Ce n'est que dans la langue familière que l'on rencontre parfois _nulle part_ sans _ne_ à l'instar de _pas_ sans _ne_.

_qui semblent venir de *nulle part*_ 
_qui semblent *ne* venir de *nulle part*_


----------



## Sachandréa

Si nous enlevons le "semblent":

ces x qui viennent *de nulle part.*
ces x qui *ne* viennent *pas de nulle part.*

Ces deux phrases ne signifient pas la même chose. Je crois qu'il ne faut pas de "ne" quand il y a "*de *nulle part" et que la phrase est affirmative.

Quand il y a "nulle part" (et non pas "*de* nulle part"), là, effectivement il faut impérativement placer un "ne" car la forme est négative.

Changeons le verbe:

Ces x qui *ne* vont *nulle part.
*


----------



## Maître Capello

Attention ! Vous avez rajouté un _pas_ superfétatoire dans votre seconde phrase…

_qui viennent *de nulle part*_  (familier)
_qui *ne* viennent *pas de nulle part*_ = qui viennent de quelque part (!)  (sens contraire)
_qui *ne* viennent *de nulle part*_


----------



## Alladine

Je suis d'accord que "qui ne viennent pas de nulle part" est bien l'opposé de ce que l'on veut dire ici. Une chose est certaine : il ne faut pas le "pas" !
Je me demande quand "nulle part" peut, comme "jamais" par exemple, se passer de "ne" : 
"Viendra-t-il jamais ?" signifie "Viendra-t-il un jour ?", n'est-ce pas ? Comme ever et never en anglais. L'un est positif, l'autre négatif. N'a-t-on pas la même nuance avec "nulle part" ?
Ces synchronicités semblent venir de ??? (positif). 
Epineux...


----------



## Sachandréa

Voici un exemple:

Cet homme ne vient pas de nulle part: il a fait de hautes études et il a travaillé dans une grande entreprise.

«On ne vient pas de nulle part» : la subtile pique de Cazeneuve contre Macron. (Le Figaro)


----------



## Alladine

On est bien d'accord que cette tournure a un sens : elle veut dire "Cet homme/On vient (tous) de quelque part !" Ce n'est simplement pas la même chose que l'idée des "synchronicités qui semblent jaillir/ venir/ tombées (?) de nulle part..." (alors qu'elle ne sont pas venues de nulle part : elles s'expliquent, elles ont une origine.)


----------



## Maître Capello

Alladine said:


> L'un est positif, l'autre négatif. N'a-t-on pas la même nuance avec "nulle part" ?


En principe pas car _nul_, contrairement à _jamais_, a toujours été négatif. L'emploi positif de _nul_ existe certes, mais il est très rare.

Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 1022 – Tendance à l'effacement de _ne_) :


> 4º Cas plus occasionnels.
> Avec _nul_, malgré la justification étymologique (§ 740, H1), l'absence de _ne_ reste exceptionnelle :
> […] _Nulle part_, devenu l'équivalent négatif de _quelque part_, ne s'emploie pas seulement sans _ne_ quand la présence de _ne_ est impossible (cf. §§ 1028, _c_ ; 1030, _a_ et _b_, 2º) ; on le trouve parfois sans _ne_, alors qu'il est en rapport avec un verbe : _Personne ne savait rien de ce grammairien un peu louche, qui semblait surgi de *nulle part*_ (Jean d'Ormesson, _Hist. du Juif errant_, p. 261). — _C'était bien son œuvre, cette route qui surgissait de *nulle part*_ (Gary, cit. D. Gaatone, p. 157, avec deux autres ex.).


----------



## Alladine

Maître Capello said:


> Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 1022 – Tendance à l'effacement de _ne_)



Compte tenu de ce flou grammatical, je vais opter pour une formule avec un participe passé, je me demande si ça ne passe pas mieux ainsi :
"*ces synchronicités qui semblent surgies de nulle part*" 
(d'autant que ce "surgi",qui revient dans les deux exemples que vous donnez, me paraît excellent).
Merci,
Alladine


----------



## Maître Capello

Alladine said:


> Compte tenu de ce flou grammatical…


Il n'y a pas de flou grammatical ! La règle habituelle est de toujours employer la négation _ne_ en corrélation avec _nulle part_, à moins qu'il n'y ait pas de verbe. L'omission du _ne_ dans ce dernier cas est alors nécessaire.

Or dans votre dernier exemple, _semblent_ est bien un verbe conjugué. Il serait donc préférable d'écrire :_ ces X qui *ne* semblent surgies de nulle part_, mais l'omission du _ne_ reste possible dans la langue familière. On doit en revanche dire : _ces X surgies de nulle part_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Maître Capello said:


> l'omission du _ne_ reste possible dans la langue familière.


Les citations de Gary et d'Ormesson (excusez du peu !) dans _Le Bon Usage_ semblent prouver que la _"tendance à l'effacement de ne" _(avec 'nulle part') ne se manifeste pas que dans _la langue familière _!

Personnellement,_ "ces synchronicités qui semblent venir de nulle part" _(sans 'ne' !) ne me gêne _nulle_ment.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je me demande toutefois si l'effacement du _ne_ n'est pas ici favorisé par la préposition (_de_) qui précède _nulle part_ comme déjà suggéré par Sachandréa…


----------



## JClaudeK

Tout à fait: si on considère "de nulle part" comme synonyme de  "d'un lieu qui n'existe pas", la négation "ne" devient superflue.


----------



## Sachandréa

Je rejoins l'idée de JClaudek.

Si la règle grammaticale sert le sens de la phrase, comparons les phrases suivantes:

1. Il *ne* va *nulle part.*
2. Il semble venir *de nulle part.
*
Dans la phrase 1, l'action "aller" est clairement rendue négative par l'ajout de "nulle part": "Il" reste chez lui, par exemple. Ne..... nulle part vont de pair.

Dans la phrase 2, "venir" n'a pas un sens négatif malgré l'ajout de "nulle part". "il vient"mais d'un lieu qualifié comme étant:"nulle part".

C'est la raison pour laquelle, je préfère la phrase 2 sans "ne". Ceci dit, l'usage ne rejoint pas toujours la logique...


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans la seconde phrase, il y a pourtant bien un sens négatif puisque le sens est :

_Il semble *ne* venir d'*aucun* endroit / d'où que ce soit_.

Je trouve donc au contraire beaucoup plus logique d'employer le _ne_ avec _nulle part_…


----------



## Nicomon

Comme Sachandréa et JClaudeK... je préfère les phrases avec le verbe _sembler_  sans « _ne_ ».

Contournons :_ 
Ces synchronicités qu'on croirait surgies de nulle part / apparemment surgies de nulle part / qui semblent avoir surgi de nulle part.  _


----------

